# tiramisu croccante



## porkchopboy (May 31, 2003)

has anyone ever heard of tiramisu made with croccante and if you have can you share your insights please. i recently had a sample of it and it was horrible so i was wondering if it is just the ramblings of someone trying to be chic or if there is such a thing and they are just aweful in the kitchen.

thanks


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

It sounds like a great combination, if tiramisu is something that appeals to you. But to do it effectively, the croccante should be added just before serving, so it remains crispy.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

now that i have heard it all.

what does it taste like? dry marsalla and coffee soaked lady fingers dusted with mascarpone dust and coated in chocolate?


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I've never heard of crocannte, what is it?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

It's an almond/sugar candy


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

I once made an almond praline cheesecake that was heaven. I wonder if someone tried something with croquant and goofed it up somehow. I don't see anything wrong with melting little bits of caramelized sugar and nuts swimming around in a tiramisu.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

I misunderstood, it's not tira mi su crocannt. It's tira mi su with crocannt, that's different (where is kevin feyder when you need him? never mind). sounds good.


----------



## porkchopboy (May 31, 2003)

the sample that my wife and i(she is the pastrycook in the family), was as follows: the so called croccante on the bottom, the tasteless cheese, if you could call it that, filling next and the a mountain of whipped cream topped with chocolate shavings. no coffee flavor or any marsala. it was from a supposed hip for the masses type of cafe and worst of all it was still frozen when we got it. yeeeccchhhhh!


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

Personally, I would be doubtful about adding croccante to a tiramisù. Croccante is generally VERY crunchy, and its texture clashes too much with the softness of tiramisù. If the worst comes to the worst you can crush croccante very finely and use it as a topping, but I think that the best topping for tiramisù is the "normal" one - bitter chocolate leaves or powder.
On the other side, I think that powdered croccante is perfect when incorporated into a parfait glacè...but the very best dessert containing croccante I have ever tasted in my life is the "Torta 2000", a creation of the genovese pastry shop Tagliafico (I mention it although it's doubtful that anyone of you will take a flight and pop over to Genoa to taste it )
It's made of a bottom layer of hazelnut croccante, a middle layer of a kind of chocolate genoise and a top layer of gianduia mousse, surrounded with a white chocolate leave. It's a real symphony!

Pongi


----------

